# Overreacting owner or is my worry appropriate?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*WHY are you still there?????*:?:

With all you list...you are in a ticking time-bomb for a disastrous injury to happen.

The place is NOT safe, is_ not _set up to accommodate 2 full size horses in stalls as you describe _nor _are the buckets safe for the horses to have access to...

Heck... I would rather see them in a fenced in backyard with a bale of hay and fresh bucket of water to eat, put a turnout blanket on them and let them at least be safe till you find a new barn...and FAST!!

I would of been gone the first week of November with what you write...not still sticking around!!

There is stupidity and then there is negligence... this place if it is as you describe it has passed the line into negligence...._NOT _at my horses expense.:-(


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Duchybear123 said:


> Where I board, the people are very nice, but the condition/maintenance of the place worries me. First of all, when my friend and I brought our horses, the owner (let's call him Jay, not his real name but I don't want to name names ) said he had 2 open stalls. When we got there, it turned out that the '2 stalls' were actually a foaling stall with probably an 8' panel in the middle separating it into 2 stalls (they probably measure 8'x10'). The buckets in both stalls are severely cracked and misshaped, and hung by a rusty wire on a hook. The *stalls only get cleaned once or twice a week, and every time I go in there it's literally soaked and all I see is poopy hay.* They only get fed once a day, and the grain and hay are both made at the farm, so it's really good quality, but just the fact that they only get it once a day… They get out to the pasture whenever the weather is good, and if it's good they will stay out all night (I don't mind that, Duchess likes being in the pasture over a stall). The condition of the pasture bothers me, however. The top part is about 1 acre, and at the very top by the gate, there are huge, random concrete slabs with drop offs up to 2' that go down to 1+' of mud. Then in the middle of the first acre, there are a bunch of assorted sized rocks (from giant and slippery to tiny enough to stick in the tiny crevices of her hooves and make her uncomfortable). Throughout the top and middle part of the entire pasture (which probably adds up to about 4-5 acres), there's always at least a foot of mud and poop. Now since it's winter, the ground freezes and there are holes with up to 6 inch diameters and a foot deep. There are probably 12 horses in Duchess' pasture, and there is always at least one fight going on every time I go out. She has gotten a lot of cuts/scars since we've been there (we moved on Halloween, and today is December 21). Since she obviously gets picked on, I'm afraid that one day she is going to get picked on and try to get away and hurt her leg falling into a hole/getting it stuck in the mud. I've seen her trip in the field one time being chased by a horse, and I was sincerely concerned that she could be hurt. Sometime after Christmas I am moving her as soon as possible. Do you guys think I'm overreacting about her situation or are my actions/worries appropriate?


 
If you are paying full board, the bolded part is enough to get your horse out of there YESTERDAY. My filly nastied up her 11x12 stall in single 24 hour period...I can't imagine leaving my horse to stand in an 8 x 10 stall full of its own urine and feces.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's horrible to see, but me only being 15 and my parents not making too much extra money, they can only pay $225 (which is the board there), so I have to find a job to move to a better place. And trust me, I'm doing anything and everything I can to try and find a place that will hire at 15. Know any?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Chickfila is the only one I know of, but you can also nanny, petsit, tutor younger kids, etc., 

Until then, you need to go out there and clean your horse's stall yourself every day. Toss it some more hay (that you payed for...don't take hay you weren't contracted to have) when you go feed it. Check it for injuries.

If you can not move your horse very soon, sell it to someone who can. There is nothing OK about where your horse lives now. Horses are self-destructive machines and can/will hurt themselves even when there is nothing to hurt themselves on. There is a lot to get hurt on where it currently lives. 

Have you tried bringing your parents out to see the conditions that your horse is living in?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree with Endiku, if you can't do what he needs. Sell him. As hard as that is, sometimes it's for the best. But that's worst case scenario, just start with cleaning his stall your self, if you want him fed more than once a day, go out and throw and extra flake. Or ask if they will. Can you request to have your stall cleaned more than once a week? You are paying to be there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

We actually lease her, but I'm the only person who does anything with her. I met her a year ago and fell in love, and my friend bought her for me. And they moved their horses there, so if I had anything to do with it I never would have moved there. But we are buying her after Christmas and moving when the new barn gets an opening in late January. The owner won't let us clean the stalls or feed/water, he says he has his way of doing things. And about the stalls; he says he can tell if a horse is healthy by looking at it's poop. Every time I go out I check her for injuries before I ride and try to kick the nasty bedding to the sides of the stalls. My moms been out, but she doesn't have much experience with horses and after I explained these things to her she agrees with me that we should move. My stepdad hasn't been out, but when I described the place to him he immidiately said we need to move as soon as I get a job. Whenever I go out I always groom her as good as I can and watch for thrush/leg/hoof issues and so far she's okay. Every day I just wait and pray that we buy her already and just frikkin move! I don't want her to become unsound for riding or inured at all, and it kills me knowing that if she did get hurt/sick, I wouldn't know until I went out to see her. 😖
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

And if I asked him to throw extra hay, he probably wouldn't. Or he would charge extra. I hate this barn and can't wait to move. I don't want to sell, because she's only going to be there for less than another month at the most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That's absolutely stupid. Its YOUR horse. You can clean the stall if you want to. You may have to buy your own straw, but whatever. You can do it. And you sure as heck can FEED your own horse what you want to feed it. 

ETA- just saw you don't own it...ask the girl you're leasing it from, but seriously- if they don't see a problem with the living conditions or don't let you feed/clean its stall, I'd be questioning them as friends.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

They are great friends, but they are like my parents; don't make a lot of extra money, but she LOVES her horse and could never sell him. She would get a job, but she is only 14 and can't get a job until she turns 15 in May. Once she turns 15 she's planning to get a job and move. But until then, she's in the same situation as I am, with most of the same concerns. I would clean the stalls, but I can't even find a fork to clean with! And the bedding is sawdust… I don't like that. But I just keep telling Duchess (and myself), "Only one more month….".


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Duchybear123 said:


> They are great friends, but they are like my parents; don't make a lot of extra money, but she LOVES her horse and could never sell him. She would get a job, but she is only 14 and can't get a job until she turns 15 in May. Once she turns 15 she's planning to get a job and move. But until then, she's in the same situation as I am, with most of the same concerns. I would clean the stalls, but I can't even find a fork to clean with! And the bedding is sawdust… I don't like that. But I just keep telling Duchess (and myself), "Only one more month….".


To be completely honest, even getting a job at minimum wage won't cover all the expenses for a horse. And not many places hire 15 year olds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Go buy a fork. Or use a shovel. Or a rake. Use what you have. They only cost $8-16 for a basic one. If you can not afford one, you can not afford your horse. I know that sounds mean, but your horse is your responsibility...and your friend's horses is her responsibility.

The thing about owning horses is that you are the sole person in charge of your horse's well being. They depend on us for EVERYTHING. If you and your friend are going to own horses, that means taking the financial responsibility too. If your barn owner won't give you extra hay, find someone and buy hay from them, then bring it with you.

Did you get a contract with this guy? It should say what he is responsible for (such as maintaining property or keeping the stall clean). Point it out to him. He is getting a decent amount of money monthly to keep your horse- he needs to hold up his end of the bargain.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rideordie112; I don't have to cover all expenses, just the difference between the board at this place ($225) and the new place ($360), which is $135. My mom and stepdad will cover farrier, and the new place does vaccinations/wormings for free.

Endiku; Just the other day when I was out there, Jay asked me if I watered Chief (my friend's horse) and I said no, and asked why. He said he was asking because it was put into the wrong bucket and that he figured I knew better to do that since he had asked us not to, but he just wondered. My thoughts about this are no, I didn't water him, but what if I did? I thank the person who watered him, because he obviously needed it if his bucket was empty. I don't understand WHY we can't help maintain our horses stalls…..
Granted, the guy is like 800000 years old and has been doing this his whole life, but that definitely doesn't account for this kind of negligence to these horses. My friends parents signed the papers for boarding, so I don't know what all they said (technically, it wasn't my business to be in -.- ).


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If your family is paying the lease fee, it is your family's business. Have your parents ask for a copy of the contract. 

Your BO sounds like the BO I was with for a few years....their way or the highway. Its not a good mindset when it comes to horses. It sounds to me like he is just lazy. 

If there IS something in the contract saying you can't fill the water or you're that worried about what he'll say...buy your own buckets (go to Tractor Suppy. They're $5 for a nice 5 gallon one), hang them with baling twine or bucket hangers, and fill them with water every day. If YOU buy it for YOUR horse he can't say a single thing, even if he thinks he can. My old BO (who was like Jay) used to try to tell me I couldn't feed alfalfa hay to my horse because it was on her property and it will kill horses (wrong, it does NOT kill horses...especially in moderation) but I fed it anyways. Why? I paid her money for my horse to stand on her property and paid for my own hay/feed. She had no grounds to stand on to tell me no.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

When I get home from my dads house, I'm gonna talk to my mom and stepdad about doing chores around the house to make a little extra money (in addition to getting a job somewhere) to buy a fork and some shavings for duchess until I can buy and move her. I'm also going to talk to jay about supplying my own bedding and sharing or even taking full responsibility for her stall. Do you think she would be okay there if I did that until we bought and moved her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. Ask around to see if you can baby sit or pet sit as well, or rake leaves for neighbors, to earn extra cash.

If you can take over her stall, I think she will have a better chance at being okay until you move her, but she still needs moved ASAP (as in...within the next few weeks) because there are a lot of dangers in her pasture. You are very right to be worried.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's extremely hard being 15 and seeing my baby girl in those conditions because it's so hard to find a job. I don't know whether to be glad or just as concerned at the fact that she's spending most of her time in the stall due to the snow and rain. But about the job; I'm going to apply at a few places this week and see what happens. Hopefully at least one of the places sees that I'm very mature for 15 and gives me a chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Duchybear123 said:


> It's extremely hard being 15 and seeing my baby girl in those conditions because it's so hard to find a job. I don't know whether to be glad or just as concerned at the fact that she's spending most of her time in the stall due to the snow and rain. But about the job; I'm going to apply at a few places this week and see what happens. Hopefully at least one of the places sees that I'm very mature for 15 and gives me a chance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unfortunately, businesses just won't employ people under 16, sometimes even 18. There is so much unemployment that the jobs designed for teens are being taken by adults now. Good luck though..


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've heard that sonic hires at 15, and I know mcdonalds will. And who knows, if I apply somewhere, they may hire me. I got a work permit from my school, which is required for anyone under 16 in Missouri. So hopefully I get something somewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck and keep us updated  don't discount the babysitting. If you become CPR certified you can often get great jobs. I'm 17 (18 next week) and paid for the care of a thoroughbred filly and a mini mare 100% on my own for a year and a half (my parents didn't spend a dime) so it is possible...but it takes a LOT of dedication. Babysitting along with my job are what made it possible for me, as well as working for discounted board. Have you asked about that at any stables near you? Maybe you can explain your dilemma and get a $300 boarding place to bring their price down to $225-250 for you in exchange for you mucking stalls or helping feed/turn out horses, tack up horses, etc.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

I actually took a first aid class this year and apparently taking the class certifies us for CPR with the Red Cross. And I could probably talk to the owner of the new barn and see if instead of using their feed I could buy my own (if that would end up being cheaper.. I would have to do the math) and see if that brings it down much. I'm trying really hard to try and find things, hopefully il get something. Thanks for your input and advice. It really helped/motivated me to be even more dedicated to finding something than I already am. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wait, I am confused.

Based on a post from page one (I think c.c) it's your friend's horse, that you are leasing? Or...? They are leasing your horse? I'm confused.

Anyway!

Get out. As quickly as you can. Secure a job to pay the extra.
Fed only once a day? Stall cleaned once a week? 
I have boarded at three places in my life (soon to be four). All were private situations (box stalls or private runs). All fed three times a day, and stall cleaned everyday.

I really hope you can figure this out soon, and I'm sorry you're going through it ): To answer the title question... you worry is absolutely appropriate.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She is leasing her friend's horse.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Endiku.. I talked to my mom and stepdad. They don't want me to go in and clean the stalls because they don't want me to develop a bad relationship with the BO. They said her living conditions aren't horrible and that the stalls aren't dangerously dirty and that I'll just have to make the best of it until we can move. They do think she needs to be moved ASAP and that they hate seeing her in that kind of place. But for now I'll just have to go out very often and check on her and clean her hooves and do everything I can with what I've got. My stepdad said I can't get a job because I need to focus on my education and don't have time for a job and if I need money that I can work for him. So, as of now, I literally can't do anything except go out and check on her a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely ridiculous. I can't imagine how disgusting that stall must be after an entire week of no cleaning...would they like to lay and stand in a week of their own feces? I doubt it, and neither would that BO.

Jay needs a wake-up call and it sounds like no one is going to give it to him. I don't see what the problem would if you kindly went to him, explained that you were unhappy about the stall conditions, and give him two options...clean them more often himself or let you do it. You are PAYING HIM MONEY to do exactly that! 

Until someone gets some guts though, I wouldn't encourage your horse to stand in the stall with the poop and pee. That much ammonia can cause some very bad respiratory issues. Heck, one days worth of pee made my eyes water and nose run when I kicked up my filly's stall shavings!

How are you going to move your horse if you can not work for the money to pay higher board?

I'm sorry that you and your horse are in this situation...this is why I really don't condone teen horse ownership when the parents aren't horsey or very involved. I did it, and ended up in the same type of situation as you. It took a LOT of work, a LOT of frustration, and a LOT of bravery for me to get my horses out. It was not fun but I did it because I was my horse's keeper. One reason I sold her is because I just couldn't give her the life she deserved. Like my signature says...sometimes they aren't meant to be in our lives forever...and sometimes true love is being willing to put their wellbeing above our own emotions. It HURTS...I still hurt when I think of losing my filly because I couldn't care for her correctly... but it is necessary.

Whatever you do, I wish you luck. Be brave for your horse. Continue pressing your parents (respectfully) to do something. Make sure your horse gets what she needs.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

They said that they could eventually pay for it, but just not now. My stepdad is horsey, he was a world champion in western pleasure in the 80s, but he says her conditions aren't terrible and that she'll be okay until we buy her. He said they're doing everything they can to get the money to buy and move, but I guess it just can't happen soon enough for me. He said he hates the place as much as I do, but it's all we can pay for right now. He was against the move to that place in the first place, but it wasn't out decision unfortunately because I'm just leasing. Thanks for all the advice and encouragement. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

He (stepdad) also said that the poop and pee isn't hurting her feet. And I understand it's not 'hurting' her feet, but it's not clean and it's definitely not acceptable. But again, all I can do is make the best of the situation and be patient and check on her often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

standing constantly on wet bedding, peed on shavings, and feces is very bad for horses feet. they develop all sorts of painful conditions that can be expensive and difficult to cure, not to mention leave a horse not rideable until their feet are ok again.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Right... I just wish that I was older and actually had a realistic chance of doing something for her other than what I'm doing for her now. Do you know if smearing Vaseline on the bottom of their hooves to keep them cleaner and keep all that yucky stuff out? I heard it works pretty well, and was thinking I could try that for the fact that she stands in the gross stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, the ammonia can actually eat away at their feet. Remember, the outside is dead but the whole bottom part is and coronet area is 100% alive. Standing in slightly damp pee bedding messed with my filly's hooves a little (made them more brittle/chipped), and I'm sure it could do more if prolonged.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah. Do you think smearing Vaseline would do any good? I've heard that it helps a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

On her feet? I've never heard of it. What is that supposed to do?


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

I tried vaseline to keep snow and ice off the hooves and it didn't work so I don't think it would work for much else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's supposed to form a barrier between the hoof and the ice/snow or even thick mud. But you say it didn't do much, so I won't bother with trying it. Do you know what else I could try other than picking out her hooves and just keeping them clean? Like anything I can put on them to help keep them cleaner while I'm not there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Hoof boots could work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Could, are they expensive?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hoof boots are not designed to stay on 24/7. If your stepdad has all that experience w/horses, how can he not know how bad it is for a horse to stand in all their waste? If nothing else, at least put in more shavings to absorb some of the mess? Really don't know, as I've never had a horse in a stall situation. Mine are out in the open & I clean their pens 2, sometimes 3 times a day-they have very clean feet!


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Those were my thoughts at first, but we aren't allowed to clean the stalls or add more bedding. BO says he can tell if a horse is healthy by looking at it's poop. But when I go out there I kick all the nasty stuff to a corner and clean her hooves really good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Wait - are the horses going outside or not?

IMHO - If there is room in an 8 x 10 stall to kick manure to the side, there can't be much manure.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps look for a farm nearby that pasture boards. The horses are better off outside in fresh air and moving around like they were designed to do. Farm board is usually cheaper as stall cleaning is usually up to the horse owner. If the farmer puts up hay and they always put up way more than they need to keep the fields up, it's a good cash income for what might not sell.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

They go outside when the weather isn't too bad, but when I kick the poop out of the way, it's more like the first layer that just gets shoved out of the one spot that she stands in. I've looked for other farms nearby, but they're all more expensive for no better care. We're moving sometime this winter though, early spring at the very latest, to a very nice barn a couple minutes away. She's not mine yet, I only lease her for now.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Self care is a lot cheaper. I know I could never afford to keep a horse on full board. 

If you're open to self care do a letter box drop seeking agistment, or put a wanted ad in the feed store.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't have the option to move her yet, but when we buy her were moving that day. She's my friend horse, so wherever they want her is here she'll stay until we buy her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Pm me and tell which area you are in, South county, north county or west county. I will see if I can help you find something else. I know a few people, mostly west though.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would rather have a nice pasture board place and forget the stall. The poor care had to be obvious when you did a pre visit. You should be ale to find a nice safe place with out a stall in your price range I would assume.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Duchybear123 said:


> Right... I just wish that I was older and actually had a realistic chance of doing something for her other than what I'm doing for her now. Do you know if smearing Vaseline on the bottom of their hooves to keep them cleaner and keep all that yucky stuff out? I heard it works pretty well, and was thinking I could try that for the fact that she stands in the gross stall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you really were concerned wrap them in duct tape


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mls said:


> Wait - are the horses going outside or not?
> 
> IMHO - If there is room in an 8 x 10 stall to kick manure to the side, there can't be much manure.


Sure there can. I used to board at a stable we're the stallions stall was never cleaned nor did he get out for excersize and it just mounded up in the corner. In 2 years I saw him out of the stall maybe twice except to breed a mare


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

I didn't go with them to the pre visit. I'm not the mares owner, I just lease. But I'm the only one who does anything with her. I would rather have pasture boarding for her too but there's nowhere in my area that offers it. Trust me, I've looked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

churumbeque said:


> Sure there can. I used to board at a stable we're the stallions stall was never cleaned nor did he get out for excersize and it just mounded up in the corner. In 2 years I saw him out of the stall maybe twice except to breed a mare


Most stallions manure in one spot. They use their scent to cover another scent.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Does the BO do most / all of the work himself? You mentioned he's "old". How old? Elderly? Does he live by himself? The day he is not taking care of the horses while insisting that no one helps out "because he's set in his ways" sounds like dementia / Alzheimer's to me. A terrible, sad situation, regardless.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

He does all of the work himself, and he also goes out into the field on his tractor and farms all day. He's probably about 65, but he's got other health issues (physically, bad hip, tractor accident). No, he lives with his wife, but she doesn't do anything with the horses.


----------



## BarnBum (Oct 23, 2009)

Been a couple of weeks since you said anything, so I hope everything has been resolved and you and your horse are in a better situation. 

I understand what you're going through. The second I turned 16 my mom told me to go out and get a job and pay for my horses. Takes everything I've got to keep them in the level of care they deserve. Board alone takes up most of my pay check, then the farrier, vet bills, and God forbid you want to show. Then theres more money. 

But, that being said, they are absolutely worth all the hard work. You sound very mature for 15 and like you have your head on straight. I wish you lots of luck in getting your mare out soon, and having her as your own.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

If you are not happy with the care being provided you should move your horse to a different facility!

If you can not afford to move your horse there is not much to do. 
Repairs on a farm such as moving large pieces of concrete can be quite expensive and will probably not hapen if requested.

I help run a boarding facility and the quality of the care provided and the safety of the horses is top priority to me and everyone whom works here!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When it comes to footing in a pasture horse's aren't stupid. They have an uncanny ability to map every square inch. They know where every rock and hole is. It has been proven by observing blind horses in the wild.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> standing constantly on wet bedding, peed on shavings, and feces is very bad for horses feet. they develop all sorts of painful conditions that can be expensive and difficult to cure, not to mention leave a horse not rideable until their feet are ok again.


 Not only that, but they can get skin rot/infections from lying in wet filth. We have 2 horses at our boarding stable that may get their stalls cleaned every 14-20 days. Both got horrible infections around their girth area. The BO doesn't care so we have been sneaking wheelbarrows of fresh sawdust into the stalls when no one is looking. We've tried cleaning the stalls ourselves but it makes the situation worse-the horse owners don't come out at all if they think someone is cleaning for them!
This is a horrible situation and for all the talk it doesn't sound like your parents really care. Push & push to get the horse out of there ASAP!


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

As soon as we buy her I think well be moving. Now when we will buy her, I'm not sure. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkoflife (Jul 8, 2012)

I know how hard it is. I'm 13 so I obviously cant even apply for a workers permit until August, when I turn 14. I rely on a lot of help from my grandparents and parents and I know that they won't be around forever(my grandparents) so I'm trying to be as independent as I can. Babysitting is a GREAT idea.. that's what I'm going to start doing. 

About the barn situation, I know that you're doing all you can. I mean people, don't get mad at her because the horse isnt out of there, as she has no choice but to keep her there until she buys her. Once you buy her though, she needs to be moved. Stalls should be cleaned about once a day. Even if you have to do it yourself. Who cares what Jay thinks? And I know you should respect your parents, but in that situation, you need to ignore them and do what's best for Duchess. That's what I would do. And if your stepdad knows ANYTHING he should be flipping out as much as you are! Just do what's best for her. I don't even go anywhere with my friends... I'm all about my horse.


----------



## Duchybear123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, I know what you mean about not doing anything with friends... Lol. Jay is actually in the hospital because he got kicked in the pasture, so he's not there and I don't know if the stalls get cleaned at all (or if they even go in their stalls since the care of the horses is now up to his wife and cousin...) but anyway, I didn't want to do her stall because my parents said not to because "we don't want to **** him off". -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

